# HCCA 225 3rd gen dumb question



## mc01ta (Dec 21, 2011)

Have a dumb question as it’s been about 25 years since I’ve had a hcca 225 hooked up. I have one again I’ve cinsidered to use on my last build and decided to go a different direction. May decide to swap out what I have for a different set up and use this. The power and ground wires are 8 gauge coming out of amp a few inches. How were these hooked up and installed in the past I can’t for the life of me remember. I’ve searched for hours online and nobody references how to simply connect these wires. Do you run them to a fused distribution block and then connect additional wire from the block to near the battery? From pictures I’ve found online it looks like people connected a longer piece of power and ground by wrapping them in electrical tape. What holds the connections together or I should use? Dumb dumb I know but these are complete opposite of how current amps connection points are.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd usually crimp my wires to add on, then wrap the crimp connection with electrical tape. From there I'd run them to either a fused distribution block or place fuses somewhere between the wire and the distribution block. As for the ground, I would add on if necessary, but I tried to keep my grounds as short as possible. I used to follow the golden rule of keeping my amplifier grounds shorter than 3 feet if the situation allowed for it.

I'd post pics, but my old computer is currently down for the count.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

what is your question buddy?


----------



## mc01ta (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you that is very helpful. The third gen pop top I have also has a different style connector near the power side different from version one and two where they had wiring exposed from the factory and I think the pin style with wires coming out for remote, speakers, etc. I pulled them out late last night and realized I confused gen 3 with prior versions as there is no power coming out from the factory. So did gen three have a more updated connection type that allows the user to directly connect to plugs/fittings? Looks like same style wary ppi Amps has. I wish I knew the term for this type of connection but it has little holes with what looks like brass slots and simple flat head screw under each port. Do you simply connect direct wire with no type of connector crimped on required for the input area? The other side of amp has rca input and gain control


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mc01ta said:


> Have a dumb question as it’s been about 25 years since I’ve had a hcca 225 hooked up. I have one again I’ve cinsidered to use on my last build and decided to go a different direction. May decide to swap out what I have for a different set up and use this. The power and ground wires are 8 gauge coming out of amp a few inches. How were these hooked up and installed in the past I can’t for the life of me remember. I’ve searched for hours online and nobody references how to simply connect these wires. Do you run them to a fused distribution block and then connect additional wire from the block to near the battery? From pictures I’ve found online it looks like people connected a longer piece of power and ground by wrapping them in electrical tape. What holds the connections together or I should use? Dumb dumb I know but these are complete opposite of how current amps connection points are.


I believe that the 2 wires are connected internally with a nut and a bolt and a ring terminal. You could just replace them with longer wires for the cleanest look.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

miniSQ said:


> I believe that the 2 wires are connected internally with a nut and a bolt and a ring terminal. You could just replace them with longer wires for the cleanest look.


I thought the 225 was soldered through the circuit board, but the 250 had the ring and bolt? As stated earlier, I don't have access to all my old photos but I have owned both amplifiers. 

My last HCCA 225 was a post ADST Gen 5 and my last HCCA 250 was a Gen 4 built in Korea but had "Made In USA" stamped everywhere on it. Both of those later gens had the weird plugs.


----------



## mc01ta (Dec 21, 2011)

This is a third gen pop top. If you google pics you can see the connector type ends. I’m trying to figure out at this point if I can just direct connect raw speaker wire through terminal or if they require a male pin or similar connector to use. Gen 1 and 2 have the older style wiring that comes out for power ground remote etc. gen 3 looks to have switched to a style plug and I’m just not familiar with what to use


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

mc01ta said:


> This is a third gen pop top. If you google pics you can see the connector type ends. I’m trying to figure out at this point if I can just direct connect raw speaker wire through terminal or if they require a male pin or similar connector to use. Gen 1 and 2 have the older style wiring that comes out for power ground remote etc. gen 3 looks to have switched to a style plug and I’m just not familiar with what to use


Sorry, i was confused by you saying that you had a few inches of 8ga coming out of the amp. The picture i am looking at now shows the molex plug is a screw down plug so i am even more confused by your question now. It appears to be a direct connect to me.

https://img.usaudiomart.com/uploads...with-xover-cards-free-shipping-to-us-incl.jpg


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Hell, I'm confused because I ran Gen 2, 4, and 5. I didn't realize Gen 3 had the connectors, like 4 and 5... Which makes sense because I never owned a Gen 3.


----------

